# Rhyo Grand, 1997 - 2008



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I am so, so sorry....
May time heal your broken heart.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds as though he was a wonderful dog who had a wonderful life.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry to hear you are joining us to share the loss of your precious boy. It sounds as though you have a very happy life with him and he was very much loved . We never have them long enough, and it is so very painful to say good bye. Thinking of you.Love the tribute and words you shared about your golden boy.
RIP Sweet Rhyo


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your recent loss. He was a gorgeous boy and I hope you have tons of pictures like the one you posted..... he looks so content and much loved. I hope that the fellowship here and sharing your pics and stories helps in the healing process. I think you'll find a very caring, golden obsessed group here.... always with ears to listen and shoulders to cry or lean on. Bless you and sweet Rhyo Grand.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for your loss he was a beautful boy


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about Rhyo.the years go much too quicly with these wonderful dogs!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Rhyo Grand. He was a beautiful boy - I love the curls.

Welcome to the forum, although I wish it was under better circumstances.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry that your first post here is under such sad circumstances. Rhyo looked a truly well loved dog, and it is a testament to that love you had for him that you were able to let him go peacefully. His memories will remain in your heart forever and in time you will come to remember him with a smile.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly sweet Rhyo


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Rhyo. He looks and sounds like a much loved happy golden. A beautiful tribute you wrote. Glad you found us here, hopefully we can help heal your broken heart. We have been there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you had to find us under there circumstances. Rhyo is a gorgeous boy and is still with you in your heart and memories. I love his little curls and expression in that picture. You have found the right place to be because most of us have all know what you are going thru and know what you are feeling. I pray that the memories thru the years will help the pain lesson alittle bit when you think of him. 
RUN FREE SWEET BOY!!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. Godspeed and rest well, sweet Rhyo.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing your beautiful tribute with us. Rhyo sounds like a wonderful, wonderful golden. I'm sure he left big footprints on your heart. RIP sweet Rhyo.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks, folks. 

He was a beautiful boy, but more than that he was a perfect companion. And a big goof! His knee kept him from being too athletic, so when he and our other dog (American Eskimo miniature) would play, he'd stand there, egging her on to go for his head, and just at the last moment, he'd turn so she'd miss. He also had a habit of "sandbagging" on our walks - as soon as we'd make the turn toward home, he'd start walking slower, and acting tired. He'd do that right up till you walked PAST the house, then he'd perk right up! He also figured out exactly how to stand under the table so that while I was scritching his head, my wife would be patting his butt. And when he wanted attention, there he'd be with a slipper in his mouth, waiting to be told what a good boy he was. Then he'd go find the other one when you asked.

One of the things that amazed me most was that, as much as he loved being with us, he didn't whine or complain when we left. I think he just trusted us to come back, so he wouldn't panic as many other dogs do.

It's that wonderful Golden temperament that now has us beginning the search for another puppy. We have friends who say, "Get a pound puppy!", but we've done enough dogsitting (Rhyo was definitely the Alpha dog, but an amazingly good host!) that we know what a crapshoot temperament can be.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hemangiosarcoma is such an evil cancer for our beloved goldies. So sorry about your good boy Rhyo. I can tell from his expression what a gem he was.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

genejockey said:


> Thanks, folks.
> 
> He was a beautiful boy, but more than that he was a perfect companion. And a big goof! His knee kept him from being too athletic, so when he and our other dog (American Eskimo miniature) would play, he'd stand there, egging her on to go for his head, and just at the last moment, he'd turn so she'd miss. He also had a habit of "sandbagging" on our walks - as soon as we'd make the turn toward home, he'd start walking slower, and acting tired. He'd do that right up till you walked PAST the house, then he'd perk right up! He also figured out exactly how to stand under the table so that while I was scritching his head, my wife would be patting his butt. And when he wanted attention, there he'd be with a slipper in his mouth, waiting to be told what a good boy he was. Then he'd go find the other one when you asked.
> 
> ...


Wishing you good luck on your search for a new golden friend. Another alternative to a puppy would be to go with a golden rescue group. They have all ages of dogs and, unfortunately with the economy the way it is, many have been turned in because of financial difficulties. Anyway, they have been vetted and temperment assessed. Many here either volunteer with such groups or have rescued one of their furbabies.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard At The Bridge Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a very beautiful boy.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your sweet golden boy. I became a member of an online forum for goldens just after losing my first boy Kody. Sharing pictures and stories of him with those who understood my pain helped me to heal and eventually open my heart to our new boy Jester. I hope we can offer the same comfort for you. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Rhyo............


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I wish you had found us under happier circumstances. Your Rhyo was a very handsome boy. I'm sure you gave you lots of love and memories to be cherished forever. I hope when the time is right you open your home to another golden puppy or rescue.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That picture of your Rhyo is so sweet. He looks like he was one happy and well-loved pup. I am just so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. As time goes on I hope your heart will heal to the point that a small area will always be Rhyo's and the rest will help ease thhe pain in that part. It sounds as though he had a great life and I hope when you are up to it you can share more about him with us.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to read your sad news about Rhyo, he looks a beautiful boy


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. May your heart heal quickly and be replaced with only precious memories of your wonderful days together.

God Speed Rhyo


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, he was a sweet looking boy.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful, sweet looking boy. I too found this forum when I lost my beloved boy Cody and got treamendous support from people on this forum. I know the house feels empty without him but his memories will live on forever in your heart. RIP Sweet Rhyo.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. He sure was a handsome boy.


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Our hearts go out to you. I so wish you could have avoided the heartbreak that hemangiosarcoma brings. I joined this forum under similar circumstances when our heart dog had a ruptured spleen and surgery revealed the masses. We had an additional 5 weeks with her that were bittersweet. She too never revealed her condition until it was too late. This is such an aggressive cancer that it offers little hope.

We too realized the empty void had to be filled and ultimately went with a pup. While there is no way she can replace our lost girl, we feel confident it was the right choice for us. When you're looking at various litters, you'll know which won has chosen you; and in so doing has stolen your heart forever.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for you're loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*What a beautiful boy he was. Almost all of us here know and understand the heartbreak you are going thru right now. Many of us have lost a beloved dog just this year. I lost my 8 yr. 9 mn old girl, KayCee to cancer on May 25, just 2 days after it was discovered. We had not a clue til that morning. she woulnd't eat and threw up, I got her right to see the vet and he did surgery, but it was to late.. The day before she had been eating and playing normal, running up and down the fence barking at the dogs behind us, etc. I am still almostin a state of shock.*

*One thing bout a forum like this, everyone understands 100%. And most, if not all, just can't seemto live wth a golden in our lives.*


----------



## SunshineGirl (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss...it sounds like he had a great and wonderful life.


----------

